# Dell Inspiron 15R Turning off When Moved



## MidnightMusic53 (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm going to try to be as specific and detailed as I can. I've looked at other articles and they didn't seem as if they could help. I've got a Dell Inspiron 15R, it runs on Windows 7. Whenever I have the battery in, even if it's plugged in and charging, if I move it around even just a little, sometimes it will power off. This usually happens on hard surfaces and only sometimes on my bed (probably because the sheets have less traction). For now, I have removed the battery, so far I can move it all around on my bed without it turning off on me, haven't tried it on a hard surface yet, but I have a feeling it wouldn't matter if it moved around as long as the battery is out considering I've pushed it all over the place. When it turns off, there's no warning whatsoever, the screen just goes black, it powers off immediately. It doesn't save anything such as reading a book on Nook for PC, I have to find my spot again..though this is probably not very important. Anyways, for additional details, I recently took my laptop with me to college, I had it tucked away safely in its own case, a very cushiony case, in the bag with it was its charging cord and my computer mouse. I have never dropped my laptop, and it's just barely over a year old. I don't think transporting it is what's caused this, but it could be possible considering this only started happening afterward. The problem first occurred at college, I set it on a table and it powered on, I accidentally nudged it and it just barely moved forward, to my surprise, it powered off and wouldn't turn on. I got up and asked a group of students with their laptops what to do, they said to remove the battery and unplug the charger from the laptop then replug it in. I did just that and it turned on again, however, if I haven't unplugged and replugged the charger, it won't turn on, it's very picky about that. I can then reinsert the battery and it will stay on, as long as I don't accidentally nudge it again. It's happening just about every day. I don't think overheating is the issue. Anyone know what I can do to fix this? It's quite irritating.


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

First of all if your is still under warranty you should take it to your local service center and get it fixed there for free.
If not and you really want to do this yourself, it probably is a bad contact and you'll need to dismantle it to review everything. In order to help you further help understand what's happening in this simple way.
battery+charger=turns off
just battery=??
just charger=??

Can you test another battery in it? from a friend or colleague...


----------



## MidnightMusic53 (Oct 20, 2012)

Nope, it's not under warranty. 
Just battery= Turns off when nudged.
Just charger= Completely fine.
I'd like to avoid opening it up if I can, but if I have to I will. As for another battery, right now I don't have another one or one to borrow.


----------



## Techie19 (Feb 10, 2008)

I could be completely wrong here, but I am going to say that the problem is the battery itself since you are only having this problem when the battery is plugged in. 

It would be good if you can test with another battery, whether borrowed or by buying another.


----------



## MidnightMusic53 (Oct 20, 2012)

I think you may be right. On Monday, I'll see if any friends have a battery that could work at all. If not, maybe I could find one somewhere for a good price.


----------



## Techie19 (Feb 10, 2008)

MidnightMusic53 said:


> I think you may be right. On Monday, I'll see if any friends have a battery that could work at all. If not, maybe I could find one somewhere for a good price.


Check this out, not a bad price, and 3 months warranty:

New Genuine Dell Inspiron M5030 N4010 N4110 14R 15R Battery Tested Good | eBay


----------



## MidnightMusic53 (Oct 20, 2012)

Thanks, I'll also check out amazon.com, too. Dell charges way too much for batteries.


----------



## Techie19 (Feb 10, 2008)

Yea, Dell or any other brand charges way too much money buying it from them. I always check eBay and Amazon when looking for batteries whether for myself or other people. The thing you want to make sure is that you are buying Genuine/OEM product. Don't buy "compatible" batteries as they are not Genuine.


----------



## MidnightMusic53 (Oct 20, 2012)

Thanks for the warning, I'll keep that in mind so I don't get screwed over.


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

I agree with techie, the problem appears to be on the battery side, but before buying one and if you can't test it with a different one, take closer look at the battery connector both on battery and laptop side. Check for bent or loose pins on both sides, if the problem is there you'll avoid spending money on a new unnecessary battery.

Good luck!


----------



## MidnightMusic53 (Oct 20, 2012)

Well, I've just discovered that it will in fact power off if I move it with just the charger in x.x I was adjusting the screen while watching tv and next thing I know, it was off >.< Perhaps it's not the battery after all..


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

If you're not comfortable dismantling it, my best advice is take it to a certified technician. My guess is you got a loose component or contact somewhere in the board.


----------



## MidnightMusic53 (Oct 20, 2012)

I think I just may do that at this point. I'm afraid if I take it apart I'll only make it worse, so I'll get ahold of my mom's tech guy.


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

Good luck! Keep us posted or mark this thread solved in thread tools above if you're done here. Cheers.


----------



## MidnightMusic53 (Oct 20, 2012)

I'll let you know how it goes and then I'll mark it as solved just in case someone else has this same problem. Thanks for all the help, I appreciate it.


----------



## Techie19 (Feb 10, 2008)

MidnightMusic53 said:


> Well, I've just discovered that it will in fact power off if I move it with just the charger in x.x I was adjusting the screen while watching tv and next thing I know, it was off >.< Perhaps it's not the battery after all..


If the problem occurs with just the charger plugged in, then you could be looking at a faulty/loose DC Jack.


----------



## vigneshr531 (Aug 27, 2013)

MidnightMusic53 said:


> I'll let you know how it goes and then I'll mark it as solved just in case someone else has this same problem. Thanks for all the help, I appreciate it.


I have the exact same problem so I just wanna know if you got it fixed?


----------

